# Why Doesn't PID Change Temp In Use (Grace)



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

Initial experience with the PID is positive.
I like seeing the firmware version, and enjoy the climb to 93C.
But then, no matter what happens, the display shows 93C.
Is this deliberate? Is it The Truth?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Doubt it, that will be the set temp, not real temp. There may be a setting in advanced setup to change it. I never Reviewed that model but check out my Elizabeth review, which at the bottom has links to maintenance and LCC settings sway docs.


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

I think the Elizabeth has a more advanced LCC than the Grace, @DavecUK
The Grace LCC seems to be a handy way to set the PID rather than display the current true temperature.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

antinwales said:


> I think the Elizabeth has a more advanced LCC than the Grace, @DavecUK
> The Grace LCC seems to be a handy way to set the PID rather than display the current true temperature.


 Ahh..have you tried then and no advanced mode?

There are 2 versions of the LCC a high and Lo memory version. The Lo memory version is used in the grinders and as you say I think some of the machines


----------

